# Billing Ophthalmology, 92015 and 92340-92342 and 92370



## esimon (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello,  I am trying to research information regarding the above title.  I have found several policies from BCBS, Havard Pilgrim, United HealthCare, and Medicare, etc... that indicate certain codes are either included or excluded from payment.  However, a comment was made by an Optometrist, that it is acceptable to not only bill for a spectacle fitting (92340-92342), but it is also appropriate to accept an office visit.  I assuming the optometrist could bill  an E/M code.  Or can 92015 be billed with CPT codes 92340-92342? Is there any exceptions or rules on how to properly bill an ophthalmology office visit along with a spectacle fitting?  I realize it is also determined by your insurance carrier.


----------

